# Multiple quotes



## micafe

Hi guys!!

How do I create multiple quote responses when the button doesn't work?

I've been told it's the button on the lower right corner but when I click on it, it doesn't do anything.

Thanks a lot!!!

micafe


----------



## Jana337

You have to click on Quote or Post Reply at the end. 

Jana


----------



## cuchuflete

If you want to quote two threads, 

1- click on the "+  button  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  for the first one, and then
2- click on the "Quote" button 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for the second thread.


----------



## micafe

cuchuflete said:


> If you want to quote two threads,
> 
> 1- click on the "+ button
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the first one, and then
> 2- click on the "Quote" button
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the second thread.


 
The problem cuchuflete is that when I click on this button 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nothing happens.. . It changes color, to red I think, and that's it. The "quote" button works very well.


----------



## Lemminkäinen

micafe said:


> The problem cuchuflete is that when I click on this button
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing happens.. . It changes color, to red I think, and that's it. The "quote" button works very well.



When it goes red, it indicates that you've selected to quote that post. Press the same button for other posts you want to quote, but for the last one, press the _regular quote button_ - this should take you to the reply box with all of the posts quoted.


----------



## cuchuflete

micafe said:


> The problem cuchuflete is that when I click on this button
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing happens.. . It changes color, to red I think, and that's it.


That's all it is supposed to do.  

Now I'm jealous. Mine just turns a sickly pinkish orange.  I had hoped it would do something more, but it just changes color.


----------



## Rayines

micafe said:


> The problem cuchuflete is that when I click on this button
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing happens.. . It changes color, to red I think, and that's it. The "quote" button works very well.


Mira micafe, yo ya entendí cómo es (nunca lo había aplicado ): Por ejemplo estás en un thread, donde quieres responder, citando varios mensajes, ¿no? Bueno, cliqueás al lado del "quote" button en el primer mensaje, donde están las comillas, y se te pone rosa, sí. Luego vas al segundo mensaje que querés citar, y también cliqueás en las comillas. 
En el último mensaje que quieres citar (suponte que sean 3), cliqueás también en las comillas, y por fin en quote, y allí te aparecen en tu nuevo texto los tres mensajes.
¿Entendiste?


----------



## micafe

cuchuflete said:


> That's all it is supposed to do.
> 
> Now I'm jealous. Mine just turns a sickly pinkish orange. I had hoped it would do something more, but it just changes color.


 
Mine turns red . It's not a red I would die for but you can call it red..  



Rayines said:


> Mira micafe, yo ya entendí cómo es (nunca lo había aplicado ): Por ejemplo estás en un thread, donde quieres responder, citando varios mensajes, ¿no? Bueno, cliqueás al lado del "quote" button en el primer mensaje, donde están las comillas, y se te pone rosa, sí. Luego vas al segundo mensaje que querés citar, y también cliqueás en las comillas.
> En el último mensaje que quieres citar (suponte que sean 3), cliqueás también en las comillas, y por fin en quote, y allí te aparecen en tu nuevo texto los tres mensajes.
> ¿Entendiste?


 
WOW WOW WOW!!! Gracias Rayines, creo que lo logré.. jejejeje

*Muchas gracias a los dos.* No hay como hablar con la gente que sabe..

Un logro más en mi larga vida de éxitos!!!!! jejejejeje 

*'La felicidad se compone de tragedias evitadas y problemas resueltos'.*

Un saludo

micafe


----------



## elroy

micafe said:


> *'La felicidad se compone de tragedias evitadas y problemas resueltos'.*


 You are too much, Micafe.


----------

